# خطوات تأسيس مكتب هندسي أو شركة مقاولات



## عمر الفاروق (28 فبراير 2009)

لاحظت أن بعض الزملاء لا يعرفون خطوات تأسيس مكتب هندسي أو شركة مقاولات لذا فارجو ان تكون هذه المشاركة بداية للحصول علي خطوات جادة وكافية تغطي كافة الاسئلة والاستفسارات. 
وذلك بالنسبة للسادة المهندسين العاملين بمصر ...مع ضرورة الاتصال بالنقابة الرئيسية - شارع رمسيس للحصول علي السجل الهندسي من ادارة مزاولة المهنة بالدور الثالث ( تكاليفه 231 جنيه مصري) وكذلك خطاب موجهه للسجل التجاري.
واليكم المشاركة الاولي.

معماري / محمد الطبلاوي.



المرفقات منقولة من( موقع بوابة الحكومة الالكتروتية - منتدي للسادة المحامين بمصر)
شكرا للقائمين علي الموقعين السابقين.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 فبراير 2009)

*صيغ عقد شركة*

1- الصيغ تنقسم الي قسمين :
1.1 تضامن
2.1 توصية بسيطة .

واليكم صيغ التعاقد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 فبراير 2009)

*صيغ عقد شركة*

2.1 عقد شركة توصية ( مرفق رقم 2)


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 فبراير 2009)

*استمارة الحصول علي سجل تجاري*

استمارة الحصول علي سجل تجاري


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 فبراير 2009)

اليكم مرفق استمارة الحصول علي سجل تجاري


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 فبراير 2009)

*الحصول علي بطاقة ضريبية*

استمارة الحصول علي بطاقة ضريبية + كيفية الحصول عليها


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 فبراير 2009)

ويستحسن دائما للجوء لمحامي متخصص في امور الشركات لاشراكه في كافة الخطوات الاجرائية.....

معماري / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 فبراير 2009)

وبالنسبة للعقود .. يستحسن قراءة الملفات المرفقة جيدا قبل اتخاذ اي خطوة ...رسمية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 مارس 2009)

*والله الموفق..*



mt301 قال:


> وبالنسبة للعقود .. يستحسن قراءة الملفات المرفقة جيدا قبل اتخاذ اي خطوة ...رسمية



توكل علي الله فهو حسبك ونعم النصير...


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hhmh (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياباشمهندس محمد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مارس 2009)

ملحوظة هامة جدا" للسادة الراغبين في اتباع خطوات فتح مكتب هندسي...ان قانون الشركات الجديد ( لا أعرف ان كان اعتمد ام لا) يشترط تعيين محاسب ومحامي ...وهذه معلومة غير متأكد من صحتها ...ولكن احب أن أوضح ان الظروف للفتح اليوم احسن من الغد...


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 مارس 2009)

thank u, all i have new data & i'll send it later after i finish from it


----------



## قلم معماري (21 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز/ م. محمد الطبلاوي
احيك بتحية الاسلام
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.طاهر (21 مارس 2009)

thanks my dear brother


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 مارس 2009)

وبعد الاعلان واكتمال خطوات التاسيس يبقي التوجة للتامينات وفتح ملف للشركة....وكذلك تسجيل الشركة في الاتحاد العام لمقاولي التشييد والبناء


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 مارس 2009)

وللمساعدة في عمل الدعاية الخاصة بالمكتب للعلم ان الاوراق الصفراء - طبعة مصر تقوم بالتسجيل المجاني


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 مارس 2009)

mt301 قال:


> وللمساعدة في عمل الدعاية الخاصة بالمكتب للعلم ان الاوراق الصفراء - طبعة مصر تقوم بالتسجيل المجاني



كما يجب نشر موجز العقد بصحيفتين رسميتين في حالة المشاركة باموال


----------



## sh sh (12 أبريل 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر نظير ما قدمتوا لنا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## kingsize (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## وليد محمود احمد (22 أبريل 2009)

*السجل الضريبى*

خطوات وشروط فتح مكتب مقاولات فى مصر


----------



## وليد محمود احمد (22 أبريل 2009)

مأهى الاوراق المطلوبه والاجرائات القانونيه لذلك (مكتب المقاولات) للمصريين


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 أبريل 2009)

وليد محمود احمد قال:


> مأهى الاوراق المطلوبه والاجرائات القانونيه لذلك (مكتب المقاولات) للمصريين



الاخ العزيز برجاء مراجعة اول المشاركات في هذا الموضوع وانزال الملفات المرفقة.


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع وفقك الله


----------



## essamrn (26 مايو 2009)

سؤال من فضل يابشمهندس / لو انا شغال في مكان هل ينفع الواحد يفتح مكتب هندسي


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر علي مجهودك لفد افتدتني


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (30 يونيو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## CVLMASTER (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور 













اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين











​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 يوليو 2009)

هناك سؤال اين هي نقابة مقاولي القطاع الخاص ---وما الفرق بينها وبين اتحاد مقاولي التشييد والبناء...حيث يشترط لدخول المناقصات التسجيل بها....
رجاء الافادة.


----------



## labeeb (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 أغسطس 2009)

*تكرار*



mt301 قال:


> هناك سؤال اين هي نقابة مقاولي القطاع الخاص ---وما الفرق بينها وبين اتحاد مقاولي التشييد والبناء...حيث يشترط لدخول المناقصات التسجيل بها....
> رجاء الافادة.



رجاء من عنده اجابه فليوافينا بها


----------



## sh sh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله 100,000 خير


----------



## osaaa (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله على كميه الاجراءات المعقدة دى تخلى المهندس مننا يستثمر بره بلده افضل من العذاب ده كله 
هنا فى السعودية مش اكتر من سجل تجارى وختم الغرفة التجارية


----------



## حازم جلال محمد (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياخى الفاضل


----------



## حازم جلال محمد (29 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد ان اطرح سوال انا لم ادرس هندسة فهل من الممكن ان اقوم بفتح مكتب مقاولات


----------



## إنشائي14 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

تشكراااااااااااااااااااا اخي العزيز


----------



## إنشائي14 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا مهندسنااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 نوفمبر 2009)

حازم جلال محمد قال:


> اريد ان اطرح سوال انا لم ادرس هندسة فهل من الممكن ان اقوم بفتح مكتب مقاولات



بالطبع ولكن لابد من تعيين مهندس


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## toktok66 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

روووووووووووووح يا اخي ربنا يكرمك ويوسعها في وشك ولايردلك طلب

ااااااااااامين يا الله


----------



## engahmedezz (14 نوفمبر 2009)

باااااااااارك الله فيك اخي المهندس محمد 
ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## bao1955 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 نوفمبر 2009)

تأثرت كثيرا لفشل مشروعي الشخصي نتيجة شريك كسول وغير متعاون .....وبالطبع تسب انفصال الشركة لخسارة صديق....
لذا برجاء من الاخوة تدقيق النظر في فكرة المشاركة مع أحد.


----------



## m-komi (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أسامه الوفائى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

هو فين


----------



## Sincere.friend (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكورين ،،،، يعطيكم العافية*​​*Sincere. Friend*​​​*جزأكم الله خير الجزاء ، وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## tamer ezz (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamer ezz (10 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## waleed Ali (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير نورتنا ياشيخ:31:


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 يناير 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> تأثرت كثيرا لفشل مشروعي الشخصي نتيجة شريك كسول وغير متعاون .....وبالطبع تسب انفصال الشركة لخسارة صديق....
> لذا برجاء من الاخوة تدقيق النظر في فكرة المشاركة مع أحد.



اسرع تجربة في التاريخ


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 يناير 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> اسرع تجربة في التاريخ



وام شاء الله الجزء القادم من مشاركتي ( خطوات فض الشراكة)


----------



## waleed awd (6 يناير 2010)

شكراً لكم وبالله التوفيق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 يناير 2010)

ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 فبراير 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله



اللهم قني شر من.....................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 فبراير 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> اللهم قني شر نفسي ...وشر قراراتي الخاطئة ...وتبت اليك ...ولن افكر مرة اخري في مشاركة احد.


----------



## الصانع (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،

موضوع مهم ومفيد جداً للأخوة الأعضاء لإتاحة الفرصة بالنقاش بمثل هذه القضايا وتطوير ومشاركة الأفكار لتأسيس شركة متميزية ،، 
وأحب أن انوه بأننا قد قمنا بنقاش طويل وطرحت آراء متعددة بموضوع شبيه ،، ويمكنكم الإطلاع عليه وإستكمال النقاش بالموضوع المتجدد دائماً والذي لا يتوقف عند حد معين ... الموضوع كان بعنوان

أسس و متطلبات بناء شركة تكييف مركزي ناجحة 

رابط الموضوع : - 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54611


وفقكم الله ،،، وإن شاء الله سأشارككم بالنقاش ،، توكلنا على الله ...


المهندس الصانع 

مهندس تكييف ​*


----------



## عرفه شحات الهجينى (10 مارس 2010)

اخى م ossaa ارجو توضيح الخطوات فى السعودية وبالتفصيل مع ذكر التكاليف وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aga63 (11 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر على الموضوع المهم. جزاك الله كل خير. فعلا رأيك فى المشاركه صحيح حيث إننى فى نفس المشكله (ولكن لم أتمكن من فض الشركة إلى الأن) ربنا يتمم فض الشركه على خير. والله المستعان.


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (11 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاخ الكريم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (17 أبريل 2010)

الأخ عمر الفاروق ( م الطبلاوي ) ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيراً

أنا مهندس خبرة أكثر من عشر سنوات وأعمل بالإمارات وتركت مصر من 2001 وبجد بفكر أنزل و أفتح مكتب هندسي في مصر ولكن المحيطون بي بيخوفوني من الضرائب وتقديراتهم الجزافيه وقالوا لي بيخربوا البيوت ... أنا عارف إني ممكن يعطوني إعفاء ضريبي سنه واحده ..

ياريت اللي عنده خبرة ينصحني بها ؟

جزيتم الجنه ودمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 أبريل 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> الأخ عمر الفاروق ( م الطبلاوي ) ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيراً
> 
> أنا مهندس خبرة أكثر من عشر سنوات وأعمل بالإمارات وتركت مصر من 2001 وبجد بفكر أنزل و أفتح مكتب هندسي في مصر ولكن المحيطون بي بيخوفوني من الضرائب وتقديراتهم الجزافيه وقالوا لي بيخربوا البيوت ... أنا عارف إني ممكن يعطوني إعفاء ضريبي سنه واحده ..
> 
> ...



شكرا لك ...ولكن عن تجربتي مع الضرائب لا استطيع افادتكم حيث كانت التجربة قصيرة ولا تتعدي فتح وغلق النشاط...واتمني من الله لكم كل التوفيق ...توكل علي الله..واهم شيئ دراسة الموضوع من كل اركانه.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 أبريل 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> الأخ عمر الفاروق ( م الطبلاوي ) ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيراً
> 
> أنا مهندس خبرة أكثر من عشر سنوات وأعمل بالإمارات وتركت مصر من 2001 وبجد بفكر أنزل و أفتح مكتب هندسي في مصر ولكن المحيطون بي بيخوفوني من الضرائب وتقديراتهم الجزافيه وقالوا لي بيخربوا البيوت ... أنا عارف إني ممكن يعطوني إعفاء ضريبي سنه واحده ..
> 
> ...



دمتم في رعاية الله لو عقدت العزم اتصل بي حال وصولك مصر وانا تحت امرك في اي مساعدة.


----------



## مدنيستى (26 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت يا هندسه ممكن تبعتلى رقم تليفونك على الخاص انا هنتظرك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (27 أبريل 2010)

مدنيستى قال:


> لو سمحت يا هندسه ممكن تبعتلى رقم تليفونك على الخاص انا هنتظرك



مع خالص شكري تم ارسال رسالة لكم بها رقم الهاتف


----------



## أحمد العزب1 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونور دربك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 أبريل 2010)

أحمد العزب1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونور دربك


 
مرحبا بك اخ احمد نورت المنتدي


----------



## نور طارق (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الجهد الرائع


----------



## حكم 004 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

نور طارق قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم على الجهد الرائع


 يشرفني ان تكون اول مشاركاتك هنا .
اهلا بك...


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

حكم 004 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


شكرا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## الشاااعر (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخوي المهندس محمد معليش عندي استفسار مهم وعاجل

انا سعودي طبعا وعندي شريك واخ مصري مهندس قررنا نعمل شركة مقاولات عامه

كيف النظام بالنسبه للمستثمر العربي ؟
وهل يفتح لي سجل تجاري باسمي كسعودي؟
وهل تنطبق كامل الاجراءات في اول المشاركه علينا ؟


ولك كل غلاي وشكري وتقديري


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (16 مايو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> اسرع تجربة في التاريخ





عمر الفاروق قال:


> وام شاء الله الجزء القادم من مشاركتي ( خطوات فض الشراكة)





عمر الفاروق قال:


> ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله





عمر الفاروق قال:


> اللهم قني شر من.....................





عمر الفاروق قال:


> عمر الفاروق قال:
> 
> 
> > اللهم قني شر نفسي ...وشر قراراتي الخاطئة ...وتبت اليك ...ولن افكر مرة اخري في مشاركة احد.
> ...


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (16 مايو 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> الأخ عمر الفاروق ( م الطبلاوي ) ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيراً
> 
> أنا مهندس خبرة أكثر من عشر سنوات وأعمل بالإمارات وتركت مصر من 2001 وبجد بفكر أنزل و أفتح مكتب هندسي في مصر ولكن المحيطون بي بيخوفوني من الضرائب وتقديراتهم الجزافيه وقالوا لي بيخربوا البيوت ... أنا عارف إني ممكن يعطوني إعفاء ضريبي سنه واحده ..
> 
> ...



*انا اعرف ان الاعفاء الضريبي يكون 3 سنوات من تأسيس المكتب
وتقدير الضرائب يكون من 10 إلى 12.5 في المائة من اجمالي الأرباح

والله أعلم *​


----------



## الشاااعر (16 مايو 2010)

معليش يامهندسين لو اي حد عنده اجابه لأستفساراتي يتفضل


----------



## smasem66 (17 مايو 2010)

ضريبة الدخل مقرره 20% على اي نشاط له ارباح واعتقد ان هذا ينطبق ايضا على المكاتب الاستشاريه وشركات المقاولات

اخي الكريم مهندس عمر فاروق يا ريت لو تبعتلي رقم موبايلك وايميلك على الخاص لاني حابب اكلمك في شويه امور خاصه في نفس الموضوع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مايو 2010)

اشكر للجميع مشاركته القيمة .


----------



## bassemjo (24 مايو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس قسام (24 مايو 2010)

أحسنت أخي الفاضل عمر الفاروق

فعلآ موضوع رائع ومهم لنا جميعآ ...


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مايو 2010)

اشكر مرورك الكريم قسام


----------



## apo_mosa (2 يونيو 2010)

بـــــارك الله فــيـــــــك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 يونيو 2010)

apo_mosa قال:


> بـــــارك الله فــيـــــــك


 

شكرا لمرورك الكريم ...جزيتم خيرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
.............


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا مهندس احمد


----------



## nasser kamal (6 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 يونيو 2010)

nasser kamal قال:


> thanks alot


 
شكرا لمرورك اخي ناصر


----------



## freepm4u (16 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 يونيو 2010)

freepm4u قال:


> الف الف شكر


 
بارك الله فيك ونورت المنتدي


----------



## الكنانة (1 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (1 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفيا (15 يوليو 2010)

اشكركم جميعا علي هذا الموضوع واود منكم المساعدة حيث انني قد بدأت فعليا في تأسيس مكتب هندسي بمصر - فإذا كانت هناك اية ارشادات فجراكم الله خيرا خاصة في الاجراءات
سؤال - هلي يجب عمل شركة ام من الممكن الاكتفاء بالمكتب فقط؟؟
وما هو ملخص الاجراءات المطلوبة لبدء النشاط والعمل؟
افادكم الله جميعا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 يوليو 2010)

جزااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 يوليو 2010)

مصطفيا قال:


> اشكركم جميعا علي هذا الموضوع واود منكم المساعدة حيث انني قد بدأت فعليا في تأسيس مكتب هندسي بمصر - فإذا كانت هناك اية ارشادات فجراكم الله خيرا خاصة في الاجراءات
> سؤال - هلي يجب عمل شركة ام من الممكن الاكتفاء بالمكتب فقط؟؟
> وما هو ملخص الاجراءات المطلوبة لبدء النشاط والعمل؟
> افادكم الله جميعا


 

ارجع لبداية المشاركة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 يوليو 2010)

م.احمد التعلب قال:


> جزااااااااااااك الله كل خير


 



شكرا لك لمرورك الكريم


----------



## saad12345 (24 يوليو 2010)

ملاحظات جيده شكرا


----------



## جدعه44 (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور جدا


----------



## حسن شوقار (25 يوليو 2010)

نشكرك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هيثم نور الدين (29 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## islhaz (7 أغسطس 2010)

اذا سمحتم يا جماعة اريد مساعدة ارغب فى تاسيس شركة ذات مسؤلية محدودة بالسعودية فى المنطقة الشرقية واريد جميع التفاصيل مثل راس المال اللازم - عدد العمالة فى بدء النشاط - تكلفة فيزا العمل - رسوم السجل والعمل والعمال وهل يجب ان يكون لى شريك سعودى ام ان القانون يتيح اقامة الشركة بدون سعودى لو حد عنده اى خبرة فى الموضوع ده ياريت يراسلنى على الايميل xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للجميع ... وبخصوص فتح شركة بالمملكة ارجو من الزملاء بالمملكة الكريمة موافاتنا بما يخص الموضوع.


----------



## حسام كروز (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> تأثرت كثيرا لفشل مشروعي الشخصي نتيجة شريك كسول وغير متعاون .....وبالطبع تسب انفصال الشركة لخسارة صديق....
> لذا برجاء من الاخوة تدقيق النظر في فكرة المشاركة مع أحد.


 
كلام سليم - بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## خليل السعدون (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي محي وحسام وخليل...
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## saidelsayedab (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا" لك الجزاء الخير الوفير عند اللة سبحان وتعالي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين وانتظر من الاخوة بالسعودية موافاتنا باجراءات فتح شركة هناك.


----------



## aymannile (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
thank you


----------



## ابو جلهوم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng.abu youssef (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 نوفمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> كلام سليم - بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


 


شرفتمونا بمروركم الكريم ....
وشكرا لكل الأخوة.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعا .....ولكم مني خالص الامنيات وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع قمة فى الروعة ومتميز
ونشكرك يااخى على المعلومات القيمة 
وارجو لمن مر بتجارب ان يدرجها
ليستفيد منها الجميع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ايمن حسين قال:


> الموضوع قمة فى الروعة ومتميز
> ونشكرك يااخى على المعلومات القيمة
> وارجو لمن مر بتجارب ان يدرجها
> ليستفيد منها الجميع
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 



شكرا اخي ايمن واؤيد رايكم الكريم لاثراء الموضوع


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الرائع ايمن حسين ...اشكرك علي مشاركتك انت وباقي الاعضاء .....واتمني من الجميع تحول الموضوع لتجارب نتعلم منها ولا اطلب شكرا.....فانتم بتواصلكم مع الموضوع تستحقون الشكر وليس انا.


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (3 يناير 2011)

شكراً كثيرا على جميع الجهود ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mostafammy (3 يناير 2011)

اولا شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل وبارك الله فيك 
بالنسبه لفتح شركه مقاولات فى السعوديه لمستثمر مصرى ما هى الاجراءات اللازمه مثل 
1- راس المال
2- عدد العماله اللازمه لفتح الشركه
3- هل لابد من وجود شريك سعودى ام لا 
4- تكلفه الفيز للمستثمر


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 يناير 2011)

مرحبا اخي مصطفي في انتظار رد
الاخوة من المملكة الشريفة.
مع خالص التحية للتفاعل مع المشاركة


----------



## apoamr (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## sr2310 (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة

سؤال1: متوسط التكاليف الإجمالية لإنشاء شركة مقاولات صغيرة بدون شركاء مكونة من مهندس واحد فقط.
سؤال 2: ما هى شهادة ضريبة المبيعات ؟ وكيفية استخراجها ؟

طلب: ممكن رقم حضرتك للتواصل و الإستفادة من خبراتك ؟

وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## soumia18 (12 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## alaqeq (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابوزين (1 أبريل 2011)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> لاحظت أن بعض الزملاء لا يعرفون خطوات تأسيس مكتب هندسي أو شركة مقاولات لذا فارجو ان تكون هذه المشاركة بداية للحصول علي خطوات جادة وكافية تغطي كافة الاسئلة والاستفسارات.
> وذلك بالنسبة للسادة المهندسين العاملين بمصر ...مع ضرورة الاتصال بالنقابة الرئيسية - شارع رمسيس للحصول علي السجل الهندسي من ادارة مزاولة المهنة بالدور الثالث ( تكاليفه 231 جنيه مصري) وكذلك خطاب موجهه للسجل التجاري.
> واليكم المشاركة الاولي.
> 
> ...


 

شكرا اخي العزيز م عمر وبارك الله فيك وعلى ردك السريع وجزاك الله خير ولاكن انا من دوله قطر
والسجل التجاري موجود عندي ولاكن اريد ان استغل الرخصة التي عندي كيف الي ان ابدا من خلال تجربتك وأسف على الازعاج .


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أبريل 2011)

ابوزين قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز م عمر وبارك الله فيك وعلى ردك السريع وجزاك الله خير ولاكن انا من دوله قطر
> والسجل التجاري موجود عندي ولاكن اريد ان استغل الرخصة التي عندي كيف الي ان ابدا من خلال تجربتك وأسف على الازعاج .


 
_اخي ابو زين للاسف انا مقيم بمصر ... وادعو الاخوة بقطر الشقيق في الرد علي استفساركم.._
_لك مني خالص التحية._


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (30 أبريل 2011)

مش عارف اشكرك ازاى بجد انت انسان عظيم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 مايو 2011)

مهندس احمد بغدادي قال:


> مش عارف اشكرك ازاى بجد انت انسان عظيم



لا شكر علي واجب....وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gadag (5 مايو 2011)

الف شكر علي المجهود


----------



## ياسر دجوي (10 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي ما تقدموه اتمني الاستمرار في العطاء والله الموفق


----------



## samehabdalla (14 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## jaiden 2000 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## bassem2005 (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا واوصلك الى الجنة امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## jabarin2008 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخينا


----------



## م أمنيه عيسي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*والكلام دا بنطبق برضه علي المكاتب الهندسية (تصميم فقط )؟؟؟
*


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .....................


----------



## eman ea (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااا جزيلا


----------



## سرسوره (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع مشرفنا القدير م عمر الفاروق

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ash2030 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 أكتوبر 2011)

_شكرا" لكل الأخوة علي مرورهم الكريم ... ونورت موضوعنا أخي أشرف الكرم...._
_تمنياتي لك بالصحة والسعادة._


----------



## مهندس هانى شاكر (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## فيصل الخبر (22 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير ايش الابداع هذا


----------



## m_sweedy (3 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع الف شكر لكم
​


----------



## معمر السمومي (14 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خي*


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 أغسطس 2012)

لكم دعائي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق،،،،،،،،،،،،،،ورمضان كريم


----------



## محمد النواري (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## ahmedfly (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## moustafa91 (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد يوسف (14 أغسطس 2012)

معلومات قيمه كنت فى انتظارها جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr_abc11 (18 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## samsoma s (24 أغسطس 2012)

من فضلك كيف يمكنني تسجيل الشركة في الاتحاد المصري لمقاولي التشييد والبناء وما هي المستندات المطلوبة شكرا جدا


----------



## محمدمايو (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله لكم 
ومجهود جبار


----------



## ابورياح (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك على مجهودك القيم


----------



## hadjbakar (23 أكتوبر 2012)

¨جزاك الله اللللللللللللللللف خيييييييييييييييييييير’,


----------



## m_sweedy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر للمعلومات الهامة بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس999999 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## مهندس صاوى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالمصراوى (1 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## برشيدي (5 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (5 يناير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## nofal (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## اسامةمصطفى (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (29 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر ـ بارك الله فيك


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## hamdoon (14 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يأخي


----------



## احمد محمدبدرى (16 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله حيرا


----------



## سعيد الغندور (25 أكتوبر 2014)

girl80 قال:


> شكرا


فى بداية الموضوع الصفحة الاولى كل الخطوات


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohassieb (25 مارس 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سيد عمارة (11 يونيو 2015)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 يونيو 2015)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> لكم دعائي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق،،،،،،،،،،،،،،ورمضان كريم



كل عام والجميع بخير ورمضان كريم....


----------



## م.محمد رضوان (15 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## hossam_1495 (1 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدالشال (14 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد فوزى صقر (17 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (24 يناير 2016)

مشكور


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 فبراير 2016)

شكرا لكم ...


----------

